# Nashville in january



## dreamin (Nov 20, 2015)

For less than $300, on the current RCI sale, I got a 2 BR unit at the Wyndham Nashville for mid-January.  Nashville is on our route to Florida so this will be a nice, inexpensive way to break up the long drive.  I know it's off-season and will be chilly but not nearly as cold as central Canada.  Does anyone know if the holiday lights and decorations will still be up, especially at places like Gaylord's Opryland?  When does the Grand Ole Opry post the performer line-up on their website?  I read that during the winter months it is moved to the Ryman but the schedule is only to Dec. 26th right now.  There are no other shows listed for the Ryman during our week. We aren't hockey fans so I didn't check if any games were scheduled.  I stayed in a 1 BR at the Wyndham one summer but have never been to Nashville during the winter months.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 20, 2015)

Check out

http://www.opry.com/calendar


----------



## schoolmarm (Nov 20, 2015)

I will be at that resort the first week of January.  I've been there in November and March, but never January (I don't think, anyway).  I was in the outdoor pool the first few days of November one year. 

There is great BBQ at Jack's (or is it John's) by the Ryman.  You should probably stop by the Wildhorse Saloon, just because you will not see anything else like it.  

Even if the Christmas lights are down at the Gaylord you need to walk through it.  Park at the Mall by the HUGE rock that is by the walking path to the Gaylord/Opryland.  That is FREE parking.  You can also take the service road as a shortcut from the Wyndham.  

And what will I be doing for fun?  Research at an archive.  Yippee-dooooo!


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 20, 2015)

We will be there mid may for the first time.  I have been a there on business.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 23, 2015)

January is the only truly yucky month in Tennessee. Ice storms wouldn't be a surprise and Tennesseans don't do ice and snow very well. If you win the weather lottery, it may be a good time to visit, but it wouldn't be my first choice. 

Sheila


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 24, 2015)

*Winter vs really cold*



sfwilshire said:


> January is the only truly yucky month in Tennessee. Ice storms wouldn't be a surprise and Tennesseans don't do ice and snow very well. If you win the weather lottery, it may be a good time to visit, but it wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> Sheila


The biggest city in the OP home province is nicknamed Winterpeg 
in some parts of Canada . 
If it hits 48 F during their stay they will be wearing shorts .

Pretty good deal if your on the way through to Florida anyway
Have fun in Nashvile -- and the Preds tickets might be inexpensive enough
to make catching a game worthwhile even if hockey is not your number one sport to go see.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 23, 2015)

We will be there Jan. 3-7 using up some pooled points. Let's hope the weather is great! There are a number of entertainment choices at the resort. Joanne Cash, Johnny Cash's sister sings there one evening and has a question answer session about their life as children in Arkansas. There are a number of tours going out of the resort to view celebrity homes and other attractions.

A cheap way to visit downtown and avoid the high parking rates is to take the city bus that picks up about a mile or less from the resort. Enjoy.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 7, 2016)

We were getting snow flurries when I left east Tennessee Monday, but it seems you got pretty lucky on the weather this week. Did you get a lot of rain?

Hope you had a great visit. I'll be back tomorrow and I think they are talking snow for Sunday. Just in time to make the Monday commute a pain. I hate snow!

Sheila


----------



## Kozman (Jan 21, 2016)

sfwilshire said:


> We were getting snow flurries when I left east Tennessee Monday, but it seems you got pretty lucky on the weather this week. Did you get a lot of rain?
> 
> Hope you had a great visit. I'll be back tomorrow and I think they are talking snow for Sunday. Just in time to make the Monday commute a pain. I hate snow!
> 
> Sheila



Our stay was pleasant and uneventful. Love Nashville.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 27, 2016)

Kozman said:


> Our stay was pleasant and uneventful. Love Nashville.



Good to hear. They really got socked in last week. 

Sheila


----------



## emmagloor (Mar 29, 2016)

It can get pretty cold there from time to time. You can search weather info to see the average January temperatures for the Nashville area.

Looks like for January average highs are in the mid 40's while average lows are in the upper 20's. They can get some below zero temperatures in January, but it is rare.


----------

